# 2009 Corvette ZR1 with 6.2 LS-9



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I found this on *Jalopnik.com*




> This is it. Thanks to an anonymous tipster we have what appear to be the very first and clearest shots yet procured of the 2009 LS9 6.2-liter V8 engine powering the 2009 Corvette ZR1 -- something we weren't expecting to see until the Detroit Auto Show in January. But, since information yearns to be free -- and whoa, nelly, do these shots show off some serious information on what will be the most serious piece of weaponry in the General's quiver come next year -- here they are and here's what we know. Essentially what you're looking at is what appears to be a standard twin-screw-type supercharger mounted below a highly efficient air-to-water intercooler system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

dang, thats gana be mean!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Big discussions going on about it on the Corvette Forum. I can't wait to see the whole package. The C6 Z06 is allready a world beater and now this new one is going the set the bar vary high. Pulley swaps, tune, bolt-ons, watch out now.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

what's the differences between this ls9 and the ls3 outside of the obvious supercharger setting atop of it? why couldn't it be labeled the ls3 supercharged? i had seen this a few days back, posed the same question. anyhow the zr1 was a BA car at one time hopefully it'll come back as a BA car. wonder what that supercharger would do on top of my ls2? what about on top of an ls7? :willy: :lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

koman said:


> what's the differences between this ls9 and the ls3 outside of the obvious supercharger setting atop of it? why couldn't it be labeled the ls3 supercharged? i had seen this a few days back, posed the same question. anyhow the zr1 was a BA car at one time hopefully it'll come back as a BA car. wonder what that supercharger would do on top of my ls2? what about on top of an ls7? :willy: :lol:


Its just the way GM does things with RPO codes to define a specific engine. Most likely the engine internally is specificly built to be supercharged, lower compression, cam, forged. Just like the L92 and the LS3 has the same block one is the truck and one is the Corvette.
It will be nice to have a factory roots/twin screw to bolt onto a LS2,7 whatever it also looks like you would have to change the acc. setup too. And you'll need LS3/L76/LS7 heads too.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

lowered compression...maybe then again the newest trend has been higher compression with lower boost numbers. the camshaft will probably be the major different piece in my speculative look at it. crank, rods, pistons the same as the NA version but this is a ultra high dollar car(more than i or wing nut would want to pay). more than likely there'll be dry sump oiling too much like the ls7 which has had some time to be proven in the real world. wonder how efficient this engine will be and will it be able to burn E85. i really hope this engine is pretty well done and nicely priced unlike the lt5 and become more of a production piece than a legend that no one really sees the performance of only hears of. isn't the l92 a cast iron block and the ls3 an aluminum block? :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Looking at the similarities between the 3800 v6 and the 3800 supercharged, MANY parts were crossover, but the internals were different. Even the (supercharged) pistons had a top coating that the naturally aspirated did not. I suspect many differences between the LS3 and the LS9. Lord knows there will be a price differance.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

koman said:


> *lowered compression...maybe then again the newest trend has been higher compression with lower boost numbers.* the camshaft will probably be the major different piece in my speculative look at it. crank, rods, pistons the same as the NA version but this is a ultra high dollar car(more than i or wing nut would want to pay). more than likely there'll be dry sump oiling too much like the ls7 which has had some time to be proven in the real world. wonder how efficient this engine will be and will it be able to burn E85. i really hope this engine is pretty well done and nicely priced unlike the lt5 and become more of a production piece than a legend that no one really sees the performance of only hears of. isn't the l92 a cast iron block and the ls3 an aluminum block? :cheers


I was just speculating nobody knows for shure until GM releases full details. Ford on the other hand don't use high compression somewere in the 8.8:1 with FI motors and have a low 8psi-ish boost. GM on the otherhand might do what you have stated high compression and with 5psi boost. From some of the spy pictures it looks like it will have dry sump and with todays tech I think it will have E85. Looking at the pictures I think the L92 is Al.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

koman said:


> (more than i or wing nut would want to pay:cheers


Dude, don't jump to conclusions. This is potentially a different league. Once again GM will be offering performance that will be hard to match at the price level. Value!

I doubt the Europeans will have an answer for the LS9 at anything near the price.

By the way, I've got a Mercedes and a Volvo in the stable at the moment. So, I'm not averse to spending money on a car. And I'm definitely not anti-euro. But, I don't kid myself about bullsh!t intangible qualities either. When you buy a premium brand you are forking over cash for something other than substance. As long as you know it, and you're OK with it, enjoy.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

One thought occurs to me though.........

Why a supercharger with the inherent parasitic losses?

The LSx V8 certainly doesn't need help with low end torque. A turbo setup would likely be lighter, yield better power, better fuel efficiency, and a smaller package.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> One thought occurs to me though.........
> 
> Why a supercharger with the inherent parasitic losses?
> 
> The LSx V8 certainly doesn't need help with low end torque. A turbo setup would likely be lighter, yield better power, better fuel efficiency, and a smaller package.


Exact same thing I was thinking. 

Now I'm wondering if I should cancel the Z06 order I have in and wait for this. Even if I'm spending a buck or a buck and a quarter for this, it's going to be what I'll end up striving for with the Z06. I'll probably have another 25-30 k in the Z06 to get it to this performance level.

I've got another 3 weeks to cancel it before it gets a production scheduled status. Once it gets that, it's mine.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

great find randy


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

The wife has been wanting a new Zo6 but I have been dragging my feet because I suspected Corvett would step it up at least one or two more levels before they had to level off because of either fuel costs or emmisions. If they can keep the price below 100K I will be interested.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rustybronco said:


> If they can keep the price below 100K I will be interested.


I don't think thats going to happen. Even if they did the dealers will mark it up well over 100K. But still at 100K its still a bargin, ya know.

I think GM should offer free driving lessions on how to control something that will have the power to weight ratio of the new beast.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

gm4life said:


> I think GM should offer free driving lessions on how to control something that will have the power to weight ratio of the new beast.


Don't let the sales guys be the teachers. They wreck more cars than they sell!


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

gm4life said:


> I was just speculating nobody knows for shure until GM releases full details. Ford on the other hand don't use high compression somewere in the 8.8:1 with FI motors and have a low 8psi-ish boost. GM on the otherhand might do what you have stated high compression and with 5psi boost. From some of the spy pictures it looks like it will have dry sump and with todays tech I think it will have E85. Looking at the pictures I think the L92 is Al.


it is Al. L92 from SDPC



Wing_Nut said:


> One thought occurs to me though.........
> 
> Why a supercharger with the inherent parasitic losses?
> 
> The LSx V8 certainly doesn't need help with low end torque. A turbo setup would likely be lighter, yield better power, better fuel efficiency, and a smaller package.


is there room for a turbo set up that wouldn't be rear mount? the blower atop this rascal has a built in intercooler.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

Rustybronco said:


> The wife has been wanting a new Zo6 but I have been dragging my feet because I suspected Corvett would step it up at least one or two more levels before they had to level off because of either fuel costs or emmisions. If they can keep the price below 100K I will be interested.



I hear it is going to be well over $100k.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

koman said:


> is there room for a turbo set up that wouldn't be rear mount? the blower atop this rascal has a built in intercooler.


Don't know about the packaging, I'm just a bigger fan of Turbo's than S/C's in general. From an efficiency standpoint, a turbo is simply a more elegant solution. 

With smaller engines you trade-off between boost lag and peak power. Or, you engineer a more expensive solution like sequential turbo's of different size to smooth out power delivery. 

With the LSx V8, you already have a very healthy torque curve and very good peak power. A relatively mild turbo setup seems like all that's needed to provide a nice boost to peak power while having minimal effect on driveability.

However, the guys at GM powertrain have been doing a fine job so far so I'll trust they've thought this through and made the right choices.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hopefully GM when't twinscrew on this. Is this going to be GM's first high horsepower FI V8? GM has toyed around with turbos in the past GN's, Solstice, Sky, SyTy and had pretty good sucess doing it, well except for the turbo T/A's. I guess GM felt that this is the only way to meet fuel economy, emissions, more power, flexablity, durablity and NVH with this supercharger. Also I hope that this new car is just a add on to the Corvette fleet, that this is not a replacement for the Z06. Someone that is looking for alittle more power than a base Vett but don't want to spend the 100K+ doing it, the Z06 is the way to go. But someone that has deep pockets that want to put the woop'n on some high-end exotics can spend the 100k+ on the new beast.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Hopefully GM when't twinscrew on this. Is this going to be GM's first high horsepower FI V8? GM has toyed around with turbos in the past GN's, Solstice, Sky, SyTy and had pretty good sucess doing it, well except for the turbo T/A's. I guess GM felt that this is the only way to meet fuel economy, emissions, more power, flexablity, durablity and NVH with this supercharger. Also I hope that this new car is just a add on to the Corvette fleet, that this is not a replacement for the Z06. Someone that is looking for alittle more power than a base Vett but don't want to spend the 100K+ doing it, the Z06 is the way to go. But someone that has deep pockets that want to put the woop'n on some high-end exotics can spend the 100k+ on the new beast.


From what I hear the Z06 is dead. The ZR1 is it's replacement. They will move the Z51 upscale to fill in the gap. I'm not sure if that means you will get the Z06 goodies on the Z51 now or not. But the last I heard is this is the last year for the Z06. 

Also I agree with GM needing to have a school for prospective buyers of this car. They should set something up with Spring Mountain to teach people the respect that this thing is going to need. I'm guessing in the hands of a guy like Ranger this thing is going to be a low 10 second street car with well into the 200 mph area for a top speed. A guy that doesn't know what he's doing driving at 60 mph is probably 3 seconds from death in it.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> From what I hear the Z06 is dead. The ZR1 is it's replacement. They will move the Z51 upscale to fill in the gap. I'm not sure if that means you will get the Z06 goodies on the Z51 now or not. But the last I heard is this is the last year for the Z06.
> 
> Also I agree with GM needing to have a school for prospective buyers of this car. They should set something up with Spring Mountain to teach people the respect that this thing is going to need. I'm guessing in the hands of a guy like Ranger this thing is going to be a low 10 second street car with well into the 200 mph area for a top speed. A guy that doesn't know what he's doing driving at 60 mph is probably 3 seconds from death in it.


 i see your point about the school and i agree...but without the school there would be so many extra and available ls9's that it wouldn't be funny...some with a few miles on them some with a few thousand miles. would be nice if those zr1 parts interchanged with my gto parts too...anyway a closed circuit track in a "company" vehicle would be excellent so the buyer could see/feel what they were really up against. :cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Also I agree with GM needing to have a school for prospective buyers of this car. They should set something up with Spring Mountain to teach people the respect that this thing is going to need. I'm guessing in the hands of a guy like Ranger this thing is going to be a low 10 second street car with well into the 200 mph area for a top speed. A guy that doesn't know what he's doing driving at 60 mph is probably 3 seconds from death in it.


I'd go one step further. At what point does more power just become stupid and irresponsible on public roads? How many people that have the cash also have the skill and the brains? Will they know when to back off? Will they know how to recover from an error in judgement? Will there be an opportunity for recovery on a public road where you're not in a controlled environment with other skilled drivers around you? Risky!

I can see a "club racer" version as an absolute purist car stripped down for the track crowd. But a car with this much power, on public roads, in the hands of any yahoo with the cash to buy one.......will get someone killed. Probably a lot of someones. I don't have a problem with that as long as it's ony the driver of said **** car. If I'm at risk from their behavior I have a very strong opinion on the subject.

It's the reality of my environment that's got me hooked on handling rather than power at the moment. Hence my rabid defense of the Honda S2000. Quite honestly, traffic is so heavy anywhere in Fairfield county CT and the NY metro area that I could seldom get above 75 MPH even on the highway. Now a great handling car on the other hand, I can enjoy pretty much all the time and, it's not a danger to anyone.

Just my opinion.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> From what I hear the Z06 is dead. The ZR1 is it's replacement. They will move the Z51 upscale to fill in the gap. I'm not sure if that means you will get the Z06 goodies on the Z51 now or not. But the last I heard is this is the last year for the Z06.
> 
> Also I agree with GM needing to have a school for prospective buyers of this car. They should set something up with Spring Mountain to teach people the respect that this thing is going to need. I'm guessing in the hands of a guy like Ranger this thing is going to be a low 10 second street car with well into the 200 mph area for a top speed. A guy that doesn't know what he's doing driving at 60 mph is probably 3 seconds from death in it.


I fully agree with something like Spring Mountain. This is one of the reasons I brought up the school: http://www.wreckedexotics.com/ Its not only about the car its about peoples lives. Ranger is a vary good driver from what I saw over on the Corvette Forum now he can drive.


----------



## 65Tempest (Sep 4, 2005)

2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 unveiled




hereeeee is a bunch of pics..idk if some1 else posted the site or pics in another one..but here..its beautiful!!!!!
:agree


----------

